# Ball Pein Hammers



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 9, 2012)

This set of miniature solid gold hammers is for the well dressed machinist.   Ralph


----------



## dgjessing (Feb 9, 2012)

Well dressed and small ;D


----------



## hitandmissman (Feb 10, 2012)

They may be small but nice looking work.


----------



## Swede (Feb 10, 2012)

Very cool! In the engraving field, finely crafted (and engraved) chasing hammers are very collectible:






I couldn't find a picture, but I've seen one of a series of chasing hammers, each engraved by a master like Lynton McKenzie, Steve Lindsay, Churchill, etc. I love miniatures or beautifully executed examples of fine tools.


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks. These are in my collection of vest pocket jewelry for the well dressed craftsman. Ralph


----------

